# G0181 Documentation



## jennyifer (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me what specific documentation is needed from the doctor to bill these services? 

"The physician billing for Care Plan Oversight must document in the patient's record which services were furnished and the date and length of time associated with those services."

^ Is this saying the doc needs to document how long the services will be needed? I don't quite follow with this statement.

Thanks!


----------

